# Who owns/owned who in this industry



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Ever wonder who owns who and how they got there:History of the Industry Brands

United Technologies now took over ICP I believe.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

that is great!
i can never keep track!!!!!!!:furious:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I don't think John updated that recently.


----------

